# cube acid 400 ebike



## jags (11 Feb 2021)

ok guys the raleigh motus i was after has gone out of my price range 2600,WOW
anyway all is not lost i hope, i spotted the cube acid 400.
so anyone riding one and whats the lowdown on it good thing theres a dealer not far from me and its a lot cheaper than the raleigh.
your thoughts will be much appreciated.
cheers lads
jags.

update ,i bit the bullitt ordered the cube touring hybrid 500 all i hoping for is it fits me and it flattens hills not a lot to ask for.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2021)

I have a 500 very good bike


----------



## jags (11 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I have a 500 very good bike


Just been looking at that fine looking machine and in my price range.cant figure out tho what size i need .small or medium.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2021)

jags said:


> Just been looking at that fine looking machine and in my price range.cant figure out tho what size i need .small or medium.


I'm 6ft & have a 19"


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2021)

I have both the 400 and 500......as its good to have them set up for different uses and you have two batteries


----------



## jags (12 Feb 2021)

im 5ft 5ins all the other road bikes i owned were 47cm.
im sure these straight bar long wheel base will measure different.
i don't want to have a low saddle high handlebars kinda want saddle at least inch higher proper set up.
i think ill go for the 500 .
its next to impossible to get a reply from dealers here in ireland ,
i was thinking maybe going direct to cube is this possible,
then again what size is going to fit me that size guide they have on there websit doesnt work.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2021)

I bought mine from https://leisurewheels.co.uk/ I think I dealt with the owner Dan, whether he can help you as you're based in Ireland I have no idea but he might be worth a call


----------



## jags (12 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I bought mine from https://leisurewheels.co.uk/ I think I dealt with the owner Dan, whether he can help you as you're based in Ireland I have no idea but he might be worth a call


i just email another dealer in dublin so ill wait and see.its like pulling teeth trying to get info from dealers lol.


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Feb 2021)

This bit of kit works with virtually all motors. 

https://www.bikespeed.de/RS_en.html


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> This bit of kit works with virtually all motors.
> 
> https://www.bikespeed.de/RS_en.html


But why would you want to make an Ebike illegal?


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> But why would you want to make an Ebike illegal?


Lets see how he feels about it after a years riding


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Lets see how he feels about it after a years riding


Why? Mine is just over 12 months old & I haven't felt the need to make it illegal, nor can I ever see that occurring


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Feb 2021)

If the OP decides he wants a bit more, he can look at link and seek information. A more refined option than a speed sensor interface


----------



## jags (12 Feb 2021)

lads as long as it gets me up hills im not to concerned about speed,im no longer that soldier lol


----------



## jags (14 Feb 2021)

buying this ebike ain't easy don't think these guys want my money .
tried a few more dealers here in ireland waste of time.
so i email cube and asked if they would sell direct to me ,hah doubt it very much.
i dont want to buy from UK because we are getting screwed big time with duty and import tax brexit my ass ,anyhoo thats another story.
i had settled on raleigh but when i went to buy it went up to 2600 so had a good look at cube 300 cheaper and looks like it would do exactly the same as the raleigh ,whats going on there i ask.
im after a quality ebike that looks like a bike the plainer the better as long as its quality mid motor good wheels good groupset and it doesn't cost more than 2400 thats my budget.
jeez my car is only worth 50 quid .
anyway lads moan over tomorrow another day.
jags.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Feb 2021)

This is a common problem with all sorts of leisure, luxury items. Turbos, weight lifting kit, cycles are either silly money or sold out. 

I was looking for a ebike from Europe, but even before Brexit wasnt willing to pay £6-8k for what I wanted. Ive ordered from China knowing I'm looking at best part of half a year for delivery. Even China prices have gone up significantly, but not as much a Chinese made, European sold bikes


----------



## jags (14 Feb 2021)

cube cant be got for love nor money in europe.
just been on to yet another irish dealer he said he been waiting over 3 months for deliverys from cube and could be another 3.
ahh ill hang on until this lockdown is over and ill go a hunting in dublin.


----------



## jags (14 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> This is a common problem with all sorts of leisure, luxury items. Turbos, weight lifting kit, cycles are either silly money or sold out.
> 
> I was looking for a ebike from Europe, but even before Brexit wasnt willing to pay £6-8k for what I wanted. Ive ordered from China knowing I'm looking at best part of half a year for delivery. Even China prices have gone up significantly, but not as much a Chinese made, European sold bikes


this bloody brexit will kill trade leaving the UK, that raleigh i was after is 350 dearer thats the brexit tax ,i bought couple thorn bikes from sjs cycles never a problem those guys rely on mailorder ,also bought camping gear from the uk ..that farage guy should be hung up by the short and curlys.


----------



## jags (16 Feb 2021)

Haibike 2.0 used but in pristine condition xt groupset yamaha mid drive 36 volt 250 watt price 1250euro.
looks like my size nice color crazy shape no idea the year .but it certainly was looked after and seller says its trouble free.
is it worth taking the chance or should i hang on and buy either the Raleigh motus grand tour or cube hybrid touring NEW.
i could be saying meself 1200 euro .any thoughts lads greatly appreciated.
jags.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Feb 2021)

The Yamaha system is decent, but not quite as smooth as the Bosch.

That Haibike will be more desirable if it has the larger capacity 500wh battery.

Value depends on the year as well as the condition, but a bigger, unknown factor is the condition of the battery.

Replacements are about £800, and there are very few cheaper pattern ones.

Battery condition can be checked with the appropriate equipment, but that's not realistic with a secondhand buy.

The likes of Yamaha and Bosch batteries do have a longer service life than some.

If you factor in the cost of a new battery, you could only offer the seller about 400 euro, which he will likely take as an insult.

Assuming the battery is in reasonable nick, the asking price looks about right, but the risk is still there.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> If the OP decides he wants a bit more, he can look at link and seek information. A more refined option than a speed sensor interface







I rest my case !


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> I rest my case !


Oh dear, I suppose all e-bikers are cheats as well, why do you bother coming into ebike forum if you are so prejudiced.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Feb 2021)

Sorry a bit childish I know


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Feb 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 574202
> 
> 
> I rest my case !



Ill be the one grinning when I sail by. Im getting one to have fun, cover a chunk of distance and keep efforts in control. Ive done plenty unassisted big rides, and will do more, but its certainly a giggle when you can tootle by sweat pouring gasping rider


----------



## jags (16 Feb 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Ill be the one grinning when I sail by. Im getting one to have fun, cover a chunk of distance and keep efforts in control. Ive done plenty unassisted big rides, and will do more, but its certainly a giggle when you can tootle by sweat pouring gasping rider


i agree i personally thing ebike are great even tho there serious money.doubt they will get much better in the next ten years but you never know .
i think ill pass on the used haibike ill stick it out and buy new.


----------

